# Besoffen-Effekt



## Chefkoch666 (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,
habe aus dem Urlaub ein etwas komisches Bild mitgebracht, was mich auf die Idee brachte, die (betrunkene) Person auf dem Photo so zu verwackeln, dass der Betrachter besoffen erscheint.
Habe mal angefangen: die Ebene mehrmals dubliziert, nach links und rechts verschoben und die Ebenen-Modi (Aufhellen) sowie -Transparenzen verändert, bin aber mit dem Resultat noch nicht zufrieden.
Finde leider kein Tutorial zu diesem Thema und kann mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so genau vorstellen, wie das Bild so aussehen muss, trinke ja natürlich keinen Alkohol ;-)
Für alle, die sich die 'Mühe' machen sich mal ein paar Bier reinzukippen: T H X  S O  M U C H  ! ! !


----------



## Milur (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Hab mir eben mal dein Bild geschnappt und bissl rumgespielt.
Versuch mal, die Abstände, der einzelnen Teilbilder nicht ganz so groß zu machen.
Außerdem würd ich mit Weichezeichnung oder einer leichten Bewegungsunschärfe das ganze noch ein bissl verschwommener machen. Ich finde dass deine Kanten noch zu hart und klar sind.

Und jetzt kommt der Trick:
setze ganz außen jeweils noch eine Ebene dran, die du nur ganz leicht versetzt und gib ihr eine Deckkraft von etwa 12-18%. Dadurch entsteht eine kleine Korona an beiden Seiten, die den Effekt des Verschwimmens noch verstärkt.

hoffe das hilft
milur


----------



## Chefkoch666 (20. Juni 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort Milur
habe deine tips versucht umzusetzen (mit Ausnahme der Abstände, da mir entweder der Abstand zwischen äußerster Person und der in der Mitte zu klein wird oder aber das ganze wirkt bei zuviel Ebenen sehr überfüllt...)
dann wollte ich noch mehr leuchten, was ich erstens durch rötlich gefärbte wolken (in einer neuen ebene mit 25% deckkraft) erreicht habe und dann zum schluss das ganze bild nochmal farblich nachgesättigt habe.
bin jetzt einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem bild, würde aber trotzdem gerne noch deins sehen, falls es dir nicht zu viel arbeit macht und du das mit den ebenenabständen doch besser hinbekommen hast.


----------



## da_Dj (20. Juni 2005)

Von der Person weggehend sollte der Effekt abschwachen und die Deckkraft immer geringer werden. Zudem sollte die Person an sich schon noch klar zu sehen sein, also die Ebenen entweder weit genug runter regeln (von der Deckkraft) oder in den Hintergrund.
Evtl. die Ebenen ein wenig neigen


----------



## zirag (20. Juni 2005)

@ Chefkoch666 : Also wenn ich besoffen bin, dann sehe ich meine Umgebung nie so.
Ich finde es sind zu viele Duplikate und zu weit auseinander gezogen.


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Chefkoch666 (20. Juni 2005)

jetzt werde mich wohl gleich ins koma saufen ...aus frust :/ langt für heute, bin aber für morgen natürlich weiterhin offen für weitere verbesserungen


----------



## testarrow (22. Juni 2005)

also:

Person ausgeschnitten....mehrfach dupliziert....Ebenen bisschen gedreht und verschoben....evtl auch verzerrt....Bewegungsunschärfe + gauscher Weichzeichner... Joa das wars so...


----------

